# Suunto Ambit2/2s vs. Garmin 910XT



## OptimusPrimus

Hi everyone!

I've been reading lots of reviews concerning both of the watches. Since there is already a thread on Ambit2 vs Fenix, I wanted to start another "comparison" or "versus thread". I think that Ambit 2/2s with its multisports functions is competing more directly with 910xt than with Fenix.

My personal interests are also involved with this thread: I am currently struggling which one to choose between these two Ambit2 or 910xt.

I train in cycling (both outdoor and indoor (wattbike)), indoor rowing, cross country skiing (in winter), badminton and run occasionally. I also do some track and field training (explosive/sprint training). (I also go to the gym, but don’t wear hrm during my workouts). 

Keeping in mind my activities, as listed above, what is your take as to which watch should you buy if in my position? 
In featurewise does garmin have something extraordinary over Suunto (or vice versa) which should be considered before buying (e.g. virtual racer/partner, heart rate measuring (vibration isn’t very important for me))?

What about bugs; which one is a buggier device garmin or suunto

Oh, and one question still: How would you compare training effect and calorie count features and their accurary between 910 and ambit2?

Thanks!


----------



## ifarlow

OptimusPrimus said:


> Keeping in mind my activities, as listed above, what is your take as to which watch should you buy if in my position?
> In featurewise does garmin have something extraordinary over Suunto (or vice versa) which should be considered before buying (e.g. virtual racer/partner, heart rate measuring (vibration isn't very important for me))?


I have had the 910xt and the 610, and now have the Ambit2 S (among other devices). In general I really liked the 610, but there were several issues that I couldn't get past. Likewise, I also really liked the 910xt, but there were several issues with that one as well. I always wanted the best of the 610 merged with the best of the 910xt... turns out that, for me, the Ambit2 S merges the best of both (at least merges the best of what I use and care about).

The 910xt and the Ambit2 S are more similar than they are different, and I believe the Ambit2 S' target market is exactly the same as the 910xt's. One big difference: the 910xt's has an altimeter while the Ambit2 S uses GPS elevation (the Ambit2 also has an altimeter, by the way). I found the 910xt to be horribly finicky, and I never felt like I was getting a reasonable representation of elevation as a result. For me, while GPS elevation isn't technically as accurate as an altimeter, the resulting graph from the Ambit2 S is generally better for visualizing hills and valleys. Another big difference: the 910xt has a virtual racer and the Ambits do not, so if that's important to you, then you may want to steer clear of the Ambits. Yet another big difference: the 910xt will not work as a watch, while the Ambits will. So, if you are out and about with the 910xt, you either need to carry a separate watch or suffer with the very limited time-keeping functions of the 910xt. <- It will tell you the time only as a data field on a data page, not as a stand-alone function like the 610, the Ambits, or the Fenix.



> What about bugs; which one is a buggier device garmin or suunto


This one is somewhat difficult to answer... both are good units and both have their share of issues, but my experience puts Garmin products behind Suunto products. That's not to say that the Ambit2 S is perfect... it's not. However, Garmin tends to sell and forget with their products (the Fenix being the big exception), and they tend to put out flakey products to boot. Have a dig around the Garmin forums in the 910xt and the 610 sub-forums to see all the complaints about firmware issues and feeling forgotten by Garmin. Do bear in mind, however, that forums need to be taken with a grain of salt... more people flock to forums to complain than they do to praise.



> Oh, and one question still: How would you compare training effect and calorie count features and their accurary between 910 and ambit2?


This one is almost impossible to answer... calorie count in wrist-worn exercise tracking devices is not an exact science, so you will likely see very different results when comparing the 910xt and the Ambit (or any other device). Which one is more accurate? No idea. You will find, however, that whatever device people first get, they will assume that it is the more accurate device when comparing it to others. In other words, if I have the 910xt first and compare it to the Ambit, I will likely feel that the 910xt is more accurate. Likewise, if I have the Ambit first and compare it to the 910xt, I will likely feel that the Ambit is more accurate.

Hope that helps.


----------



## RobZ

I have the Ambit2 and think it is a wonderful watch, with one exception. That is what you can and cannot do with the data from your training sessions and races. You can only use it with Movescount and even though there are lots of improvements coming, you won't be able to export the data for use with other programmes such as TrainingPeaks, WKO+, golden Cheetah and many others. If you are interested or become interested in training with power you will not be able to use these programmes or any others that do what you want more than any other. So you become wholly reliant on Movescount - no choice. This is based on a long conversation with Suunto Support where at one point Suunto was compared to Apple - well most files from a Mac (I have one) can be run on programmes on a PC! I was then told that Movescount would be so good, I wouldn't need anything…….needless to say he hadn't heard of WKO+ or similar. So be aware of the limitations when it comes to using the data from this very good watch.


----------



## ifarlow

While I understand your frustration, there are ways to do what you want. For example, I use rubiTrack on the Mac and can read Ambit data and export it in a format that other programs/web sites can use. You don't have to be limited to Movescount if you don't want to be. I could, if I were so inclined, export the data from my Ambit and upload it to Garmin Connect, although there is no real reason to do so.


----------



## martowl

OptimusPrimus said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I've been reading lots of reviews concerning both of the watches. Since there is already a thread on Ambit2 vs Fenix, I wanted to start another "comparison" or "versus thread". I think that Ambit 2/2s with its multisports functions is competing more directly with 910xt than with Fenix.
> 
> My personal interests are also involved with this thread: I am currently struggling which one to choose between these two Ambit2 or 910xt.
> 
> I train in cycling (both outdoor and indoor (wattbike)), indoor rowing, cross country skiing (in winter), badminton and run occasionally. I also do some track and field training (explosive/sprint training). (I also go to the gym, but don't wear hrm during my workouts).
> 
> Keeping in mind my activities, as listed above, what is your take as to which watch should you buy if in my position?
> In featurewise does garmin have something extraordinary over Suunto (or vice versa) which should be considered before buying (e.g. virtual racer/partner, heart rate measuring (vibration isn't very important for me))?
> 
> What about bugs; which one is a buggier device garmin or suunto
> 
> Oh, and one question still: How would you compare training effect and calorie count features and their accurary between 910 and ambit2?
> 
> Thanks!


I like ifarlow have owned several devices, here is a short list, t6c, memory belt, 310XT, 610, 910XT, Ambit, (Ambit2 on order). Of those I retain only the Suunto devices, I returned all of the Garmin devices to REI once I tried them. I did intend to keep them but just could not. For my desires, there are 2 MAJOR issues that I have found.

1. always have the device on my wrist. I cannot tell you how many times I do something spontaneous and have not had either the 310XT or the 910XT...this bugged me to no end, I always have to have a watch and then carry around another device. I travel quite a bit and may just go for a walk or hike with someone...I do not want to have to run back to the hotel and grab my sports device. I run on trails whenever I can and often will scout out trails the day prior to a morning run to find out where they are. So after dinner with my Ambit I find the trail entrance and boom! Mark a POI or record a track so I can either find my way back or find my way in the dark. Yes I am a bit anal, I am a scientist and just like to have the data...you may not have the same unusual tendencies that I do.

2. Battery life!!! I do go on extended fast packs and I do some fairly long runs. The Garmin devices besides the fenix have a maximum 20h battery capacity. Some of my races take longer than that and the last thing I am willing to do is fiddle with a charger. If I am fastpacking and have other gear fine, I can handle a charger. The 910 if worn on the wrist, which I do not advise will not last very long if you leave the screen on, you will need to recharge every night...I could not deal with this and am unwilling to use a device that is not a watch...see above.

Here I will attempt to answer some of your other questions.
The 910XT was the first device to have a baro altimeter and be able to record GPS in a sports device...I bought one before the Ambit was announced. I was extremely unhappy as the altimeter simply did not work, returned for a 2nd 910XT where it did not work well either...I am one of the posters on the 910XT with issues under the same username as here. I am not a Garmin basher as their GPS functionality is very good and probably better than Suunto's in their training devices. My T6c did such a better job with altitude, which is as important as distance or route to me that I went back to Suunto. I would not recommend the 910XT, it is not clear to me that all the bugs got fixed.

My Suunto's have had few or no bugs. The Ambit worked from the start and I bought with the original firmware. So it did not do as much as it does now but it worked, recorded data and I was able to transfer data. So my view after owning more Garmin devices than Suunto's is that Suunto is much less buggy. The potential downside is that Garmin packs more flexibility and features so I think you will find the 910XT is likely more flexible than the Ambit prior to the App release. I think with the Appzone and the Ambit2 it is a tough call to compare as the implementation is very different.

The TE and calorie counts on the Garmin and Suuntos I own have compared fairly well but... you cannot get realtime TE on Garmin devices, this has to be turned on using software, when I used this in the 910XT you had to have Firstbeat athlete and turn it on there, it was not visible in Garmin Connect but may be now. Garmin does not provide EPOC, recovery time or TE in their analysis, all you get is HR. I find the Suunto analyses much more complete and sophisticated so I think Suunto training data are better. Garmin however, allows workout planning and upload, Suunto does not.

Finally, my T6c still works and all of my Suunto PODS work with all the Suunto devices so the Ambit is backwards compatible with the Memory belt, which will record HR while swimming.

Overall I have been happy with Suunto, I have had fantastic customer service, which I can detail if you wish and the devices I have owned, while expensive have lasted a long time. So my preference is for Suunto, I think with the Ambit they are finally a player in the market again, the T6 was revolutionary when it came out and I hope they can keep innovating.


----------



## JoggWithoutDog

martowl said:


> I like ifarlow have owned several devices, here is a short list, t6c, memory belt, 310XT, 610, 910XT, Ambit, (Ambit2 on order). Of those I retain only the Suunto devices, I returned all of the Garmin devices to REI once I tried them. I did intend to keep them but just could not. For my desires, there are 2 MAJOR issues that I have found.
> ...
> Overall I have been happy with Suunto, I have had fantastic customer service, which I can detail if you wish and the devices I have owned, while expensive have lasted a long time. So my preference is for Suunto, I think with the Ambit they are finally a player in the market again, the T6 was revolutionary when it came out and I hope they can keep innovating.


Just what I said: Suunto have had fantastic customer service regarding the t6 ... but that seems to be over  (Ambit...)
May there be a small chance of returning this good time? Still hope so.
JoggWithoutDog alias Joachim


----------



## bowesmana

RobZ said:


> I have the Ambit2 and think it is a wonderful watch, with one exception. That is what you can and cannot do with the data from your training sessions and races. You can only use it with Movescount and even though there are lots of improvements coming, you won't be able to export the data for use with other programmes such as TrainingPeaks, WKO+, golden Cheetah and many others. If you are interested or become interested in training with power you will not be able to use these programmes or any others that do what you want more than any other. So you become wholly reliant on Movescount - no choice. This is based on a long conversation with Suunto Support where at one point Suunto was compared to Apple - well most files from a Mac (I have one) can be run on programmes on a PC! I was then told that Movescount would be so good, I wouldn't need anything&#8230;&#8230;.needless to say he hadn't heard of WKO+ or similar. So be aware of the limitations when it comes to using the data from this very good watch.


If the XML from an Ambit 2 is the same as the Ambit 1, then the above is not true.

I use the data from my Ambit 1 on a PC with SportTracks and have used it with Neotrack. I know others use it with Mac software and also Firstbeat Athlete apparently supports Ambit, but I've not used it.


----------



## bowesmana

duplicate


----------



## SavageSS

[GOOGLEVID][/GOOGLEVID]


bowesmana said:


> If the XML from an Ambit 2 is the same as the Ambit 1, then the above is not true.
> 
> I use the data from my Ambit 1 on a PC with SportTracks and have used it with Neotrack. I know others use it with Mac software and also Firstbeat Athlete apparently supports Ambit, but I've not used it.


I use Neo Track to import the XML file to save as a TCX to import into another Sports App.
Since the latest update, Neo Track can no longer import the file. Says it's invalid.
Can still import the older XML files..


----------



## ifarlow

The XML structure changed, apparently, so now it's up to the third-party developers to update their software to work. rubiTrack, for example, just put out an update to properly import the Ambit2 data.


----------



## Cyberbob13

I think one important aspect to mention is that the Ambit2 will be programmable via Movescounts' App Zone, while the FR910XT is not (referring to Virtual Racer capabilities, etc.). 
Moreover, I have owned the 910XT as well and was never satisfied with its map navigation because the unit refreshed the map screen very slowly and shut down frequently in the middle of the woods when following a course (independent from the course length or the number and distribution of trackpoints, etc.). I was not the only person expieriencing this but many athletes I am aware of reported the same problems (I did not have a faulty unit and always used the latest firmware version).

The Ambit1 course navigation worked flawlessly all the time and I had no issues with the Altimeter when running 2000K+ with it. Don't know how Ambit2 will behave in this respect but I think one can assume it will be as reliable as the Ambit1.

What I always missed on my Ambit was the possibility of planning / programming workouts and loading them onto the watch. The 910XT in conjunction with Garmin Training Center worked great in this respect.

I am not sure if programmable Apps will compensate for this lack of functionality on the Ambit.

Best regards,
Christian


----------



## martowl

RobZ said:


> I have the Ambit2 and think it is a wonderful watch, with one exception. That is what you can and cannot do with the data from your training sessions and races. You can only use it with Movescount and even though there are lots of improvements coming, you won't be able to export the data for use with other programmes such as TrainingPeaks, WKO+, golden Cheetah and many others. If you are interested or become interested in training with power you will not be able to use these programmes or any others that do what you want more than any other. So you become wholly reliant on Movescount - no choice. This is based on a long conversation with Suunto Support where at one point Suunto was compared to Apple - well most files from a Mac (I have one) can be run on programmes on a PC! I was then told that Movescount would be so good, I wouldn't need anything&#8230;&#8230;.needless to say he hadn't heard of WKO+ or similar. So be aware of the limitations when it comes to using the data from this very good watch.


I disagree with you, I used my Ambit with TrainingPeaks for some time. I uploaded a file just a few minutes ago and it worked perfectly. If you purchase the premium edition you can combine the GPS and the workout data together in TP. I have a Mac and prefer rubiTrack to TP as I think the Training Stress analysis is much better. rubiTrack syncs directly with the Movescount xml files in the library, there is no exporting or fussing around involved, just press a sync button. FirstBeat Athlete and their new more expensive program both support the Ambit on the PC. Perhaps before you post you should ensure that your facts are correct. Below is the information for the upload to TP and a screenshot of part of the run.























So you are not "stuck" with Movescount...there are many other options, perhaps some more convenient than others


----------



## FortySix&2

For reference, my current watch is Ambit2 Sapphire and the 3 prior to that were Ambit, 910xt and 610. My comments are:

#1 Do you want to wear as a daily watch--or at least a "weekend" watch? If so, the Ambit wins hands down. Yes, you can wear the 910 but it looks goofy and it really doesn't have regular watch functionality. This really bugged me. However, if you only intend to wear when training, it's a toss-up with a potential lean to the 910.
#2 How's your eyesight? The 910xt has more customizablity in terms of viewing the screen. Bigger surface area and bigger numbers. I do feel the Ambit wastes too much space around the screen that could be used for the screen. 
#3 Neither watch is supremely accurate in terms of distance, elevation, etc--and this goes for any wrist-worn watch I have owned--so I consider that a wash. 
#4 The Ambit has cooler technology in terms of apps and Fused this and that. The 910 can upload wirelessly, something I am baffled we cannot do with the Ambit. 
#5 Battery life. No contest here due to the Ambit's much longer battery life. 

I'm an ultrarunner who sometimes rides a road bike for grins. For me, numbers 1 and 5 above push me toward the Ambit. I also prefer to wear the watch all weekend, which is something I would not do with the 910. 

Good luck!


----------



## OptimusPrimus

Thank you all for your comments!

It really seems that these two watches have much similarities (though there are also certain differences).

In terms of ruggedness Ambit2 seems to be a clear winner. Do you feel the sapphire version is worth paying (a lot) more compared with non-sapphire version? Other areas where the ambit2 seems to be the winner are battery life and use as a every day watch.

ifarlow: I don't think the lack of virtual racer in Ambits is a deal breaker for me. Concerning the bug issue, it is good to hear some opinions (I tend to think quite the same way as you in this matter). Concerning the calorie count issue, I've been using Suunto M5 for a few weeks. When compared to concept2 rower or wattbike calorie consumption (about one hour workout with both machines) Suunto seems to count about one hundred calories more expended. Does Suunto use the same algorithm in all of their watches including Ambit2. (What is your take: should one rely more on the concept2/wattbike or wrist watch calorie counting?)

martowl: Reflecting from your answer it would seem that Suunto may provide better training data, though it is a shame that Suunto doesn't provide any workout planning. Do you feel the EPOC, TE and recovery time functions help you train more "professionally"; are these functions of any authentic help in training? Also good to hear about your experiences with Suunto customer service. (I really think these training and heart rate related datas and functions are actually quite important for me when deciding which "toy" to buy.)

Cyberbob13: Are there currently any "virtual racer" apps sor Ambit2 that you are aware of? (As I mentioned earlier this maybe isn't the most important function for me, but anyway...) It would also be great to really have some workout planning/programming possibility.

FortySix&2: My answers to your questions: 1) daily watch capability is a plus for me (not a must though), 2) I feel my eyesight is capable of reading both Garmin and Suunto (I recall that some people have said that Garmin is more readable in direct sunlight than Ambit. How would you comment such a claim? Also how do these two watches compare in night or dark readability? 4) Omission of wireless transfer isn't a deal breaker for me, but as you said it seems quite baffling. 

(Everyone, feel free to answer these further questions of mine; usernames are used more as a means of categorisation than address.)

This whole Movescount & third party software compatibility seems to be a little confusing; one says one thing, other says other. Do you all think that movescount isn't capable enough to "evolve" as much as needed (whatever that may be)? What software would you recommend instead of movescount? 

Oh. I'm from Finland myself so maybe there is some favoritism towards Suunto.

And apologies for my some (assumedly) occasional wanting use of English.

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## otakuinside

ifarlow said:


> I have had the 910xt and the 610, and now have the Ambit2 S (among other devices). In general I really liked the 610, but there were several issues that I couldn't get past. Likewise, I also really liked the 910xt, but there were several issues with that one as well. I always wanted the best of the 610 merged with the best of the 910xt... turns out that, for me, the Ambit2 S merges the best of both (at least merges the best of what I use and care about).
> 
> The 910xt and the Ambit2 S are more similar than they are different, and I believe the Ambit2 S' target market is exactly the same as the 910xt's. One big difference: the 910xt's has an altimeter while the Ambit2 S uses GPS elevation (the Ambit2 also has an altimeter, by the way). I found the 910xt to be horribly finicky, and I never felt like I was getting a reasonable representation of elevation as a result. For me, while GPS elevation isn't technically as accurate as an altimeter, the resulting graph from the Ambit2 S is generally better for visualizing hills and valleys. Another big difference: the 910xt has a virtual racer and the Ambits do not, so if that's important to you, then you may want to steer clear of the Ambits. Yet another big difference: the 910xt will not work as a watch, while the Ambits will. So, if you are out and about with the 910xt, you either need to carry a separate watch or suffer with the very limited time-keeping functions of the 910xt. <- It will tell you the time only as a data field on a data page, not as a stand-alone function like the 610, the Ambits, or the Fenix.
> 
> This one is somewhat difficult to answer... both are good units and both have their share of issues, but my experience puts Garmin products behind Suunto products. That's not to say that the Ambit2 S is perfect... it's not. However, Garmin tends to sell and forget with their products (the Fenix being the big exception), and they tend to put out flakey products to boot. Have a dig around the Garmin forums in the 910xt and the 610 sub-forums to see all the complaints about firmware issues and feeling forgotten by Garmin. Do bear in mind, however, that forums need to be taken with a grain of salt... more people flock to forums to complain than they do to praise.
> 
> This one is almost impossible to answer... calorie count in wrist-worn exercise tracking devices is not an exact science, so you will likely see very different results when comparing the 910xt and the Ambit (or any other device). Which one is more accurate? No idea. You will find, however, that whatever device people first get, they will assume that it is the more accurate device when comparing it to others. In other words, if I have the 910xt first and compare it to the Ambit, I will likely feel that the 910xt is more accurate. Likewise, if I have the Ambit first and compare it to the 910xt, I will likely feel that the Ambit is more accurate.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Hi,

At the moment I have a FR610, but I'm looking something for a Triathlon. As u all know FR610 is just water proof, but it's useless for swimming. At this point I was to buy a 910XT but I began to read about Suunto Ambit s or 2s, and lots of RMA with Garmin (in fact, mine is at support now). I don't really mind at all about altimeter, and regarding battery life I am quite focused on Triathon.
My question is: Looking just to Triathlon/Half Ironman, would you buy the 910XT or the Ambit 2 (or 2s may be enough)??

Your votes: 
910xt
Ambit2
Ambit 2s

Thanks a lot for your opinions.
Regards!


----------



## eeun

bowesmana said:


> If the XML from an Ambit 2 is the same as the Ambit 1, then the above is not true.
> 
> I use the data from my Ambit 1 on a PC with SportTracks and have used it with Neotrack. I know others use it with Mac software and also Firstbeat Athlete apparently supports Ambit, but I've not used it.


I've been fiddling around with Firstbeat Athlete running on amax (via parallels) and it links fine into Moveslink to upload all data. Then it syncs at each new 'startup' to check for me moves. It works really well though I have some other issues with FBA. It does not currently work with Firstbeat Sports though I am informed via Facebook that they will support connectivity to Moveslink after the next update planed for October.


----------



## otakuinside

otakuinside said:


> Hi,
> 
> At the moment I have a FR610, but I'm looking something for a Triathlon. As u all know FR610 is just water proof, but it's useless for swimming. At this point I was to buy a 910XT but I began to read about Suunto Ambit s or 2s, and lots of RMA with Garmin (in fact, mine is at support now). I don't really mind at all about altimeter, and regarding battery life I am quite focused on Triathon.
> My question is: Looking just to Triathlon/Half Ironman, would you buy the 910XT or the Ambit 2 (or 2s may be enough)??
> 
> Your votes:
> 910xt
> Ambit2
> Ambit 2s
> 
> Thanks a lot for your opinions.
> Regards!


Hi forum,

any opinion about that?

Thanks in advance.
Regards..


----------



## pjc3

If you don't want an altimeter then go the 2s. Slightly smaller profile on the wrist. The GPS will tell you overall elevation gains and it is reasonably accurate (if the Trackpod is any indication).


----------



## bruceames

The Trackpod (and likely the 2s) is horribly inaccurate for total ascent/descent (20% high at least) So if that info is important to you then you will want the altimeter. I think anybody that doesn't restrict their training to a flat area would think it's important. 

That said, the Garmin GPS handheld units I have had, even though that have built-in altimeters, give excessively high total ascent/data data as well. It's probably because the Garmin is sensitive to changes within 1 ft, and the Suunto watches 3 ft, and the elevation reading in the Garmin is always wobbling up and down whenever you are in a flat area or stopped.

I would bet top dollar that the Ambit2 provides the most accurate total ascent/descent data of any reasonably-priced device in the world. For me the watch is worth it for that feature alone, as total ascent/data as just as important to me as total distance.


----------



## otakuinside

Hi,

thanks for your replies.

So you think I should go to Suunto Ambit 2S over Garmin 910xt. I read in DC Rainmaker about the test they run, and Garmin looks more acurate for swimming (that was a bit surprising for me, after all I had read about how easy Suunto reaches satellites). That's the main doubt I still have.

Anycase 2s fits better for me than 2. I may run a trail competition, but it shouldn't take longer than 16 hours, so 2s should be enough for covering all the path (8 to 25 hours battery life, following 2s specifications).

Thanks for your help and opinions. I'm closer to Suunto, but I still have some doubts about outdoor swimming readings with the Suunto. Garmin looks more accurate if I have to believe DC Rainmaker).

Regards..


----------



## pjc3

otakuinside said:


> Thanks for your help and opinions. I'm closer to Suunto, but I still have some doubts about outdoor swimming readings with the Suunto. Garmin looks more accurate if I have to believe DC Rainmaker).


There has been a release date since his review which includes improved outdoor swimming distance......


> Suunto Ambit2 1.5.14
> ---------------------------------New features:* New power saving options* Track back* Sunrise/sunset* Memory sync reminder* Automatic scrolling of exercise displays* Multisport summary to show details for individual sports* Improved swimming display* Context-sensitive View-button** Enhanced accuracy for outdoor swimming** Bike power slope calibrationBug fixes:- Problem with altitude reference setting during exercise.- Distance calculation problem when pressing pause button while indoor swimming.


I live on top of a mountain miles from the coast so I cannot comment whether it has indeed improved.


----------



## otakuinside

Hi,

that's great! Thanks a lot for your replies.

I will miss Garmin Connect a lot, I like Garmin's site very much, but I guess that what is really important is not the management brand's site, but the product itself, and Suunto looks wonderfull. I found MXACTIVITYMOVER which may be very helpfull to keep using Garmin Connect since I check if I like Movescount as much.

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## pjc3

If you go Suunto you can move your Garmin data over with a simple app.
Also many off us run 3rd party software concurrently such as rubiTrack (Mac) or Sportstrack (PC) which has off line viewing and powerful tools to analyse training data.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## otakuinside

I'll check Sportstrack. Thanks for the tip!!

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 4


----------



## pjc3

bruceames said:


> The Trackpod (and likely the 2s) is horribly inaccurate for total ascent/descent (20% high at least) So if that info is important to you then you will want the altimeter. I think anybody that doesn't restrict their training to a flat area would think it's important.


While the totals are inaccurate, the overall effect of the altitude profile is quite good as is the maximum/minimum altitude gained. This short walk shows the discrepancies/inaccuracies in the profile. The longer the log time, the better the overall effect.


----------



## otakuinside

Does Garmin's hr strap work for ambit2? AFAIK both of them work with ANT+ tech. Did anyone try it? Should it work?
Regards!


----------



## bruceames

pjc3 said:


> While the totals are inaccurate, the overall effect of the altitude profile is quite good as is the maximum/minimum altitude gained. This short walk shows the discrepancies/inaccuracies in the profile. The longer the log time, the better the overall effect.


Yes, the graph visuals between the Trackpod/Ambit2s and the Ambit2 will look almost identical. But for those who simply want to know, "how much vertical did I do today?", you'll only get an accurate answer with the Ambit2. Perhaps it's a more important metric for me than most, but I do think the Ambit2's accuracy in that regard, compared to other devices, is one of the watch's little secrets. There's a lot of GPS devices out there that will give you accurate total distance, but not for total ascent. So that's what makes it all the more valuable to me.

Ambit2: 6654 total ascent








Trackpod: 7835 total ascent








T6: 6286 total ascent








Note: the inaccuracy of the T6 is due to the watch not showing correct elevations as you go up. By the top I reached the top the watch was reading 400 feet low.


----------



## pjc3

otakuinside said:


> Does Garmin's hr strap work for ambit2? AFAIK both of them work with ANT+ tech. Did anyone try it? Should it work?
> Regards!


Ambit has support for Ant+ so any Ant+ HR strap should work.  There is a thread for such devices confirmed to work. Suunto's strap is ANT and is not cross compatible.


----------



## pjc3

bruceames said:


> Perhaps it's a more important metric for me than most,


Probably. I am trying to provide some comparative info for the OP to help decide between Ambit2/AMbit2s/910xt


----------



## otakuinside

Thanks a lot for the info and link. I'll check it. Did u mean I could use the strap or not? Sorry about my English, i didn't understand exactly what u mean with «is not cross compatible».

Omw to the linked thread.

Thx

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 4


----------



## bruceames

pjc3 said:


> I am trying to provide some comparative info for the OP to help decide between Ambit2/AMbit2s/910xt


Of course. I am just filling in a few blanks myself.


----------



## bruceames

otakuinside said:


> Thanks a lot for the info and link. I'll check it. Did u mean I could use the strap or not? Sorry about my English, i didn't understand exactly what u mean with «is not cross compatible».


You can't use a Suunto strap with another watch (unless it's a dual comfort belt used in analog mode with a compatible watch. But that's obsolete for fitness watches these days anyway). But you can use a compatible ant+ strap with a suunto watch.

I would recommend the Motorola belt, which is compatible with the Ambits, is comfortable, and very reasonably priced.


----------



## otakuinside

bruceames said:


> You can't use a Suunto strap with another watch (unless it's a dual comfort belt used in analog mode with a compatible watch. But that's obsolete for fitness watches these days anyway). But you can use a compatible ant+ strap with a suunto watch.
> 
> I would recommend the Motorola belt, which is compatible with the Ambits, is comfortable, and very reasonably priced.


Hi,

the fact is that I have my FR610 strap, I'd be great if it's compatible, so I wouldn't have to buy any.

Thanks!


----------



## zwolf

otakuinside said:


> Hi,
> 
> the fact is that I have my FR610 strap, I'd be great if it's compatible, so I wouldn't have to buy any.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi,

Yes it will work. I use 2 Garmin belts with my Ambit. From FR410 and the softbelt from Garmin. Both are working well with my Ambit.

BR


----------



## otakuinside

bruceames said:


> You can't use a Suunto strap with another watch (unless it's a dual comfort belt used in analog mode with a compatible watch. But that's obsolete for fitness watches these days anyway). But you can use a compatible ant+ strap with a suunto watch.


BTW, cristal clear :thumbUp:


----------

